# Wie richte ich eine 301 Weiterleitung ein?



## julchen (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe diverse Domains registriert. Da es nur um die reinen Namen der Domains geht, wird es keinen Inhalt geben. Alle Domains sollen stattdessen auf eine bestehende Domain mit Inhalt weitergeleitet werden.
Ich hab gelesen, dass es mit .htaccess gehen soll, allerdings hab ich nicht richtig verstanden, wie ich den Code anpassen muss. Es war auch nicht beschrieben ob sich diese Methode eignet zum weiterleiten ohne das Google die Seite dann verbannt.
Wie muss also eine richtige 301 Weiterleitung heissen, bzw. wie ist der Code dafür.

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand ein Beispiel dafür schreibt.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Gumbo (3. Oktober 2008)

```
Redirect 301 / http://example.com/
```


----------



## julchen (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
in meinem Beispiel mit dem ich nicht zurecht gekommen bin sieht das ganze etwas anders aus.

http://www.semseo-internet-marketin.../SEO/301-Weiterleitung-bei-Domainwechsel.html

Gruss
Julchen


----------

